# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  سجل  الشياطين الحمر على ملعبهم

## حسين دراز

*
خاض نادي مانشستر يونايتد18 مباراة في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز هذا الموسم على ملعبه أولد ترافورد حقق الفوز في 10 مرات وتعادل في 6 مواجهات وخسر اثنتين فقط حيث استفاد من دعم أنصاره في المدرجات وحصد 36 نقطة من أصل 54 وخسر 18 نقطة، وسجل 33 هدف واستقبل 23.الانتصارات العشرة على مسرح الأحلام كانت على حساب كل من "ليستر سيتي 2-1، نيوكاسل يونايتد 3-2، إيفرتون 2-1، فولهام 4-1، هيدرسفيلد تاون 3-1، بورنموث 4-1، برايتون 2-1، ساوثهامبتون 3-2، واتفورد 2-1، وست هام يونايتد بالنتيجة ذاتها".وتعادل نادي مانشستر يونايتد 6 مرات مع ولفرهامبتون 1-1، كريستال بالاس سلبيا، أرسنال 2-2، بيرنلي بنفس النتيجة، ليفربول سلبيا، تشيلسي بهدف لمثله.وحقق توتنهام ومانشستر سيتي الفوز عليه في معقله، حيث انتصر الديوك بثلاثية نظيفة، وهزمه السماوي بهدفين دون رد.وجاء جدول ترتيب البريميرليج هذا الموسم بعد الجولة 36 جاء كالتالي:مانشستر سيتي في المركز الأول برصيد 92 نقطة بعد خطف 3 نقاط غالية من بيرنلي بصعوبة في الجولة المنتهية، وخلفه ليفربول في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة عن السماوي برصيد 91 نقطة، وحل توتنهام في المركز الثالث ويمتلك في رصيده 70 نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن تشيلسي في المركز الرابع برصيد 68 نقطة.وتجمد أرسنال في المركز الخامس برصيد 66 نقطة، بفارق نقطة واحدة عن مانشستر يونايتد صاحب المركز السادس برصيد 65 نقطة.ويستمر ولفرهامبتون بقيادة نونو سانتو في الحفاظ على المركز السابع برصيد 54 نقطة بفارق 3 نقاط عن ليستر سيتي في المركز الثامن، ويتساوى إيفرتون مع واتفورد في عدد النقاط برصيد 51 في المركزين التاسع والعاشر على الترتيب.ويأتي وست هام برصيد 46 نقطة بالمركز الحادي عشر، بفارق 3 نقاط عن كريستال بالاس، وجمع نيوكاسل يونايتد وبورنموث الرصيد ذاته 42 نقطة، في المركزين الثالث والرابع عشر على الترتيب.ويأتي بيرنلي في المركز الخامس عشر برصيد 40 نقطة، وخلفه ساوثهامبتون في المركز السادس عشر بفارق نقطتين، وجاء برايتون برصيد 35 نقطة في المركز السابع عشر.وحصد كارديف سيتي 31 نقطة جعلته في المركز الثامن عشر، أما فولهام في المركز التاسع عشر برصيد 26 نقطة، وفي المركز الأخير يأتي هيدرسفيلد برصيد 14 نقطة فقط، وهبط الثنائي رسميا للدرجة الأولى.



*

----------

